# Cabelas 12" Pro slicer



## mrad (Jul 25, 2017)

I originally posted this in the equipment section, but that section does not seem to get many views.  Can anyone help me?

Does anyone have opinions on the cabelas slicers?  I can get the 12" for about $300 (regularly $449) with a coupon I have and their sale price. I also have a couple $50 gift cards which brings the out of pocket expense down to $200

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...md?categoryId=734095080&CQ_search=meat+slicer


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 25, 2017)

I have the 10 inch . Works great for what I do with it . Easy to clean . I slice bacon , whole meats for sandwich . Veggies, light duty . Not to hard on it .


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 25, 2017)

Can't go wrong with Cabela's equipment!


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Jul 25, 2017)

For $200 I wouldn't hesitate. The best part is they warranty for life


----------



## jimmyinsd (Jul 25, 2017)

I have used good slicers and cheap ones,  IMO there is a reason that the good ones cost as much as they do.  Good thing about cabelas is if you dont like it,  they will refund your purchase on pretty much everything they sell so you wont be stuck if you arent happy with it.   I have looked at them in the store and wasnt impressed enough to buy one.  I will get a hobart from a closing restaurant or a supply place when I can find a good enough deal... but it will be spendy.

now cabelas grinders... I like very much.


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 25, 2017)

I was a professional meat cutter by trade for 35+ years, I have used  lots and lots of excellent quality slicers, most notably Berkel, Globe, and Hobart.  NO slicer works perfectly.  Period.  Blades wear, sharpening stones wear, bearings wear, etc. etc. etc.  Even a brand new Hobart doesn't slice perfectly clean, I have witnessed it many, many times.  

That being said, yes the more you pay the better they perform in most cases.

For my home use, I have used Nesco slicers, inexpensive, around $80 - $100.  7", 8.5" blades, good enough to slice meats, cheeses, etc.  When they wear out, no problem, cheap enough to replace. I get them online from Walmart.  Delivered right to the door.  Had one I bought in the fall, the blade wouldn't go back on, sent it in for service, meanwhile bought another as I had an event i had to slice up 3 turkeys for, got it back, the blade had warped and they replaced the blade, no charge, all it cost me was $20 in shipping (UPS) and now I have a backup in my garage.  They stand by their warranty!  Cost was $79.99 for each.  Couldn't beat it!  

Check into them.  For occasional home use, they work fine.  If the meat starts getting raggy on the bottom, just flip the piece and continue slicing.  I've had $5,000 Hobarts do the same thing.  We buy bottom and rump roasts for dinner, then refrigerate what's left then slice the remaining piece the next day for sandwiches, very thin.  Delicious!  And, they handle it fine.  Last one I had (last fall) I had for 3 years, finally the motor quit, it didn't owe me anything, I paid $59.99 for it.   

Now, if i had to depend on it every day, then that's different.  But, once every two weeks to a month, these do just fine.













IMG_3857 - Copy.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Jul 25, 2017


















IMG_3858 - Copy.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Jul 25, 2017






Slicing one of 6 half turkey breasts (from 20 lb. turkeys) for our May picnic, worked great, filled up a big pan of it!













003.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Jul 25, 2017






Cured and smoked goodness!  Plus the other parts'n'pieces:













001.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Jul 25, 2017






Boned, rolled, cured, smoked and cooked pork shoulder, sliced on the slicer:













004.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Jul 25, 2017






Smoked cheese, cubed:













006.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Jul 25, 2017






All delicious!  Party for our stroke club in Fort Worth.


----------



## bbqwillie (Jul 25, 2017)

I just bought a Nesco 7.5" slicer at Home Depot for $41 and change. I've had it for a week and used it several times and it does a respectable job. Regular price was $49.95.


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 25, 2017)

We have a Chard that we got for around $69 on Amazon that works just fine for us. It slices thin enough for Bresoala if you don't get in a hurry and slices bacon the same way.

No need for a high $ unit unless you really do a lot of slicing. If it wears out I'll just get another one.

When a carton of cigarettes is $50 and a case of beer is $16 it all seems a little irrelevant...


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 25, 2017)

My point exactly!


----------



## tallbm (Jul 25, 2017)

I borrowed and used my father's older Cabela's Heavy Duty 6.5" model, they don't make it anymore and the ones today look similar but still a bit different.

I can't speak for the current day's $99 model but if it's like his then no thanks.  It cuts acceptably BUT the cleaning is just too much.  It also gets a little hot which isn't good when slicing chilled meats.

Now the $300 Cabela's Models look drastically different.

I'm grateful for having access to my father's slicer but I'm 100% committed to getting myself a different brand lol.  I think I have eyeballed the Chef's Choice 615 and 665 models.  It's just a matter of waiting for a sale now :D


----------



## dave schiller (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm confused.  The description says "Lifetime Warranty."  Then under it, it says "Limited 1 year warranty, imported."  What gives?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 7, 2017)

I think after 1 year they can say you used it so much that you wore it out from extreme conditions. Under normal conditions they would probably honor that warranty. Like if you own a deli and used it 12 hours a day for a year ... That might not be part of the workmanship of the products fault.

Some car or truck parts are lifetime or whatever.. Except if it's a fleet car or truck on the road 24/7


----------



## dave schiller (Sep 7, 2017)

How do they know how much it's used or for what use?  To me, lifetime means forever and 1 year means 365 days.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 7, 2017)

Dave Schiller said:


> How do they know how much it's used or for what use?  To me, lifetime means forever and 1 year means 365 days.


There's a lifetime up to their discretion . Normal use.. you should be fine. 
They would probably be able to tell on some products that it was used to extreme conditions.  They probably won't warranty say, a dozen cross bows used at a  training center that have seen 50,000 bolts shot from them  at a commando school . They would say that no cross bows can stand up to that usage over a couple years. And they won't keep replacing every one that the commandos break.
They may not be able to make much profitability by selling 100 of the slicers to an Oscar Meyer plant running 24/7 using their slicers on 3 shifts cutting bologna either.


----------



## dave schiller (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 7, 2017)

Dave Schiller said:


>




Lol.. old guy. I remember that commercial


----------



## dave schiller (Sep 7, 2017)

Are you as old as I?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 7, 2017)

Born while JFK was in office.


----------



## dave schiller (Sep 7, 2017)

You young whippersnapper.  FDR was pres when I was born.  Could have voted for JFK if 18 yo folks had the vote then.  End of thread for me.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 7, 2017)

Your just going to take a nap.. I know your age does that about now. Lol just kidding.. take er easy


----------



## jimmyinsd (Sep 8, 2017)

Cabelas warranty won't be as good now that bass pro owns them.  Cabelas customer service people told me that the return policy will be much tougher going forward and no refunds or exchanges given without a receipt,  no exceptions.


----------

